# Natracut,



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I have not made a Natural for a while. My carving and general vision of where to hack at a fork with a knife sucks so I always make a board cut then use a template for my naturals.The thing I think appeals most about natural forks is you have a good idea what lies beneath the bark with regard to the species of the fork etc but each throws you a unique display of patterning that simple picking timber of a shelf cannot offer. I finished this with a couple coats of Tru oil and some Caranuba wax it shimmers just lovely. I will be carrying this personally for a while its a pleasure to shoot.







The timber is that still :iono: little used Laburnum I keep banging on about seriously pretty wood.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice job on a beautifully grained fork!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow that looks so cool 
Cheers


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A nice grain play in this shooter, looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

beautiful grain!

really like your new design!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

The grain is gorgeous! Good work there. I am a big fan of natracuts. You get the look of a boardcut with the strength of a natural. You can't go wrong with that, especially when the grain is amazing.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful grains. Great job. thank you for sharing.


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Thats a beautiful peace of wood you have used.

Very Nice Job!!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

That grain is forking amazing!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

That is very pretty wood grains, well done Ben!!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I like it! Great job.


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

Great job mate :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Super sweet looking slingshot my friend Love it ~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful grain, nice work!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks awesome, nice work.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Wow that is a pretty piece of wood.  nicely carved!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

what a beauty! nicely done sir


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks guys! I intend to take this with me later to work just so I can sit there applying more wax and buffing like a madman to give the surface that finished feel


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

You found something beautiful under the bark for sure! Great work!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Sharp Lookin' OUTfit! :headbang:


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

That Sure Is A Unique Grain, It Looks Lovely Following The Slingshot Curves. 
What Happened Your Head? That Looks Like It Hurt! I Hope You're Feeling Better!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Ha ha I installed the photo bucket app last night on my phone thats my brother in law after a fight with a fork lift truck door it's replaced the order of the images... How strange.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Edit still can't get the images back no mind...


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That's a beautiful slingshot and one heck of a head wound. Nice job! (on the slingshot, I mean)


----------

